# New loyalty level for 100,000+ pts



## youppi (Jan 1, 2021)

They added a new loyalty level for 100,000+ points called Centum.
Members that own already 100,000+ points, don't get Centum level automatically.
They must purchase a minimum of 10,000 pts after December 15, 2020 as per page 15 of the updated DeX guide document https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_2.pdf

The loyalty benefits document is still not updated on the web site but on the Facebook group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/DRIUSF, somebody puts a picture of the new loyalty benefits of the Centum.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 1, 2021)

How much is that going cost and do you still pay yearly MF?


----------



## islandguy (Jan 1, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> How much is that going cost and do you still pay yearly MF?


Yes you pay maint on the new points.  It is a good benefit for those over 100K points.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't imagine what I would ever do with 100,000 points.  And the maintenance  fees for that has to be outrageous!  I feel sorry for anyone who goes for Centum...

Just looked at the photo of the "enhanced benefits" for Centum.  It's pretty much the same as platinum except you get a special phone number to call if you are Centum.  Platinum also has this.  There are some minor enhancements compared to platinum, but not much.  Of course, the sales people will try to convince members that the new benefits are well worth the money.  

The only thing I really use with my platinum benefits is the $10 a day unlimited upgrades; with Centum the cost  is only $7 per day.


----------



## awa (Jan 1, 2021)

Platinum used to be $7 per day. I am also unimpressed with the benefits. In addition to the upgrades, we also like the ability to choose specific units. Centum has 3, same as Platinum. I have a guess at what they’ll be taking away from us next year.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 2, 2021)

awa said:


> Platinum used to be $7 per day. I am also unimpressed with the benefits. In addition to the upgrades, we also like the ability to choose specific units. Centum has 3, same as Platinum. I have a guess at what they’ll be taking away from us next year.



Platinum used to be unlimited FREE upgrades!


----------



## youppi (Jan 2, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Platinum used to be unlimited FREE upgrades!





csalter2 said:


> Platinum used to be unlimited FREE upgrades!


Yes but you kept the unlimited days upgrade where Silver and Gold members where screwed with the change of per booking upgrade to per day upgrade.

A Silver member that was not able to travel during a year and has banked all its points to the next year, has a minimum of 2x15,000 pts (30,000 pts) the next year in his account but still limited to 14 days upgrade (2 weeks). Unused upgrade days from previous year are not transferrable and even if he has the Gold threshold of 30,000 pts, he doesn't get the 35 days upgrade like a Gold member.

Before the change to per day upgrade, Silver member with a scenario like that would be able to book 4 consecutive weeks in Maui (KBC) in a Scenic view using 4x6,500 pts (26,000 pts) and pay $99 to upgrade all 4 weeks to Ocean view.
Now, Silver member must book 2 weeks in Scenic view at 2x6,500 pts (13,000 pts) and pay 14x$20 to upgrade to Ocean view and book 2 weeks later when the next 2 weeks booking window will open, directly in Ocean view at 2x8,500 pts (17,000 pts) to get all 4 weeks in an Ocean view unit.
The difference is 4,000 pts + $280 + the risk that the other 2 weeks are not available vs $99 in a single 4 weeks booking.  

A Gold member with all his 30,000 pts banked to get 60,000 pts during the next year would be able to book 9 consecutive weeks in a scenic view (9x6,500 pts = 58,500 pts) and upgrade all those 9 weeks for $49 in the past. Now, he could only book 5 weeks (35 days) in a scenic view (5x6,500 pts = 32,500 pts) and upgrade them to an ocean view for 5x7x$15= $525 and book 3 more week later directly in ocean view (3x8,500 pts = 25,500 pts). He would have a remaining of 2,000 pts (60,000 - 32,500 - 25,500 = 2,000 pts) in his account vs 1,500 pts in the past but get only 8 weeks in place of 9 weeks.

A Platinum member with all his 50,000 pts banked to get 100,000 pts during the next year would be able to book 15 consecutive weeks in a scenic view (15x6,500 pts = 97,500 pts) and upgrade all those 15 weeks for $0 in the past. Now, he can still book all the 15 weeks in a scenic view (15x6,500 pts = 97,500 pts) and upgrade them all to an ocean view for 15x7x$10= $1050. No lost in points/weeks and no risk that the other part of the booking would not be available because he still can do it in a single booking. 

Silver members pay $181 more than in the past + 4,000 pts (~$800 in MF) for 4 weeks and their booking is more risky due to split in 2 booking windows.
Gold members pay $476 more than in the past, lost 1 week in Maui ($$$) and their booking is more risky due to split in 2 booking windows. 
Platinum members pay $1050 more than in the past for 15 weeks but IMHO they are not the biggest loser compared to Gold and Silver members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2021)

youppi said:


> Members that own already 100,000+ points, don't get Centum level automatically.


I have no real words to describe this except to stay *expletive*heads!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2021)

Even though we are no longer DRI owners, I still follow these threads. PoloTowers was our very first timeshare purchase back in 1998. We had high hopes for DRI back then and we’re thrilled with the quality. However, it didn’t take long before we started seeing broken promises and declining value. When DRI purchased Sunterra our hope was restored, only to be disappointed again as time rolled by. Eventually, we deeded our two weeks back to them.

As I follow these threads I feel assured we made the right decision to move on from DRI. We still love timeshare and own extensively in other brands. For DRI the shame of it all is we could have been exclusive owners with DRI, but they just never held up their end of the bargain IMHO and we got the feeling we were little more than a cash cow than true owners. They have a good product, but it could have been a great product.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2021)

youppi said:


> Yes but you kept the unlimited days upgrade where Silver and Gold members where screwed with the change of per booking upgrade to per day upgrade.
> 
> A Silver member that was not able to travel during a year and has banked all its points to the next year, has a minimum of 2x15,000 pts (30,000 pts) the next year in his account but still limited to 14 days upgrade (2 weeks). Unused upgrade days from previous year are not transferrable and even if he has the Gold threshold of 30,000 pts, he doesn't get the 35 days upgrade like a Gold member.
> 
> ...


sounds there are some major changes with the new DEX program and a lot of fine print reading


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 6, 2021)

youppi said:


> Yes but you kept the unlimited days upgrade where Silver and Gold members where screwed with the change of per booking upgrade to per day upgrade.
> 
> A Silver member that was not able to travel during a year and has banked all its points to the next year, has a minimum of 2x15,000 pts (30,000 pts) the next year in his account but still limited to 14 days upgrade (2 weeks). Unused upgrade days from previous year are not transferrable and even if he has the Gold threshold of 30,000 pts, he doesn't get the 35 days upgrade like a Gold member.
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I understand all you’ve stated here. My;lint is that the benefits they tout today can disappear tomorrow. The free unlimited upgrades was a GREAT platinum upgrade that they sold many people on to get to platinum.  I don’t care what platinum members are getting now. There are many who bought for the free upgrades as part of their reasoning and it no longer exists.


----------



## winger (Jan 6, 2021)

delete me


----------



## winger (Jan 6, 2021)

awa said:


> Platinum used to be $7 per day. I am also unimpressed with the benefits. In addition to the upgrades, we also like the ability to choose specific units. Centum has 3, same as Platinum. I have a guess at what they’ll be taking away from us next year.


Diamond's MO is the same, lure you into the next level, then in few yrs they reduce benefits.  This point, they maybe ran out of benefits to cut, so they add a new level and fill it with former Platinum level benefits?


----------

